# Can somebody change the color of this picture



## Eternal Myst (Jul 13, 2011)

Can somebody edit fry from futurama to have black hair, brown eyes, and a light tan/brown complexion 







I would be eternally grateful =]...considering my computer isn't powerful enough to handle photoshop


----------



## ShadowSonic2 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not an artist but here's my try:


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks, I like it =]

I'mma use it.


----------

